# تنظم الهيئه السعودية للمهندسين محاضرة " تطبيقات الهندسة الصناعية في شركة ارامكو



## مهندس متفائل (7 ديسمبر 2007)

يوم الاثنين : الموافق 10-12-2007

لمزيد من المعلومات زيارة الموقع .http://www.iec-ksa.org/xoops/


----------



## **المتألق** (8 ديسمبر 2007)

جزيت خيراً ...
ولكن للأسف الرابط لم يعمل...:57:


----------



## أحمد حسين عشماوي (11 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا ولكن الرابط لا يعمل


----------

